# Gun Safe Replacement Lights



## skautdog (Jan 19, 2016)

Anyone know where I can find puck style LED lights to replace lights in a Browning Pro Steel (Gold Model) safe? I contacted Browning and Pro Steel. They have changed their light design to strip lights and were no help. Internet search has so far not been helpful. There are about forty thousand sizes and models.

The opening size in the safe ceiling is 2 inches.

TIA


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 19, 2016)

Lowes has some, don't know the size though.


----------

